# Warren Farm Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We still have room for a few more on this rally as I can ask for more pitches.

This is a laid back do your own thing rally nothing is organised we may have a joint BBQ sometime during the week weather permitting that's about all or tea on the lawn.

Could the unconfirmed folks please let me have there arrival and departure dates a.s.a.p please they are:-


Shiretor



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For those of you attending this rally please do not arrive before 2pm as we have to get from Shepton to Brean and there is also another rally on the previous week that has to vacate the pitches before we can get on them so PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE NO ARRIVALS BEFORE 2PM. Thanks

Still room for a few more if any more of you would like to join us at Brean add yourselves to the rally list and pm me your arrival and departure dates please a.s.a.p.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If any of you on the Rally list for Warren Farm are not going to attend could you please let me know a.s.a.p thanks.

Also could Shiretor please let me have there arrival and departure dates as I have sent you several e.mails and you have not bothered to answer any of them.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could you all please download the MHF Badge and put your user name and real names on it and place in your windows where it can be seen for this rally thanks.

MHF Badge

Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Also could Shiretor please let me have there arrival and departure dates as I have sent you several e.mails and you have not bothered to answer any of them.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

They may not be about for one reason or another. Their last post was on 2008-01-05.

Not sure if that is 5th Jan, or 1st May. Either way, it does seem some time. Maybe out of the UK at the moment?

Jock.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to jump in here as we are not coming, but suggest that you bring wind breakers as the wind does show itself in that area, we were there a little while ago on the Autocruise rally.The Pub is very well organised and can recomend the carvery.hope the weather stays fine for you all.

cabby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have room for a few more on this rally folks, you can arrive anytime during the week just pm me your arrival and departure dates and add you self to the rally list.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have bertiefrombow joining us could you please let me have you arrival and departure dates I have e.mailed you as you are a non subscriber.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you bertiefrombow for answering my e.mail and look forward to meeting you at Warren.

Any more coming? if so be quick and add your name to the rally list and pm me your arrival and departure dates.



Jacquie


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Jacquie

Apologies but we are going to need to cry off and cannot attend. We will have to find another event to come and meet everyone.

Regards

Ed


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

EdsMH said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Apologies but we are going to need to cry off and cannot attend. We will have to find another event to come and meet everyone.
> 
> ...


Ok Ed thanks for letting me know I have deleted you from the rally list.

Jacquie


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Jacquie could you please advise me on which dates i've booked?

Thanks Alex.


P.S. It's an age thing.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

linal said:


> Hi Jacquie could you please advise me on which dates i've booked?
> 
> Thanks Alex.
> 
> P.S. It's an age thing.


16th to the 19th Alex 3 nights. If you want more just let me know :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi thanks Jacquie.
Why I asked is one of our grandaughters phoned to say that she may pop down from Bristol to see us and asked which dates we were going to be there.
The thought of grandchildren driving down to see you made my mind go blank as it wasn't so long ago I use to take them back to their parents covered in chocolate, ice-cream & anything else I was totally forbidden to give them.
Am I the only one ? but isn't it great to see the parents faces when you take the kids home in a right mess and the kids obviousley having enjoyed themselves.

Alex.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see Dicktracy100 has added there name to the rally list could you please pm me with your arrival & departure dates a.s.a.p. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ay up Jac!
Dicktracy100 here with me now, can you book him down with me for the last friday and Saturday night please.
Hope you are well.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Ay up Jac!
> Dicktracy100 here with me now, can you book him down with me for the last friday and Saturday night please.
> Hope you are well.


Righty Oh Zoe 2 nights then and could you please fill in all there details on the rally list ta.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have room for a few more on this rally so if you want to join us at Warren add your name to the rally list and pm me your arrival and departure dates a.s.a.p. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi There

Sorry to be a pain but we are going to have to drop out of the Warren Farm rally. 

But we will be coming on the Birthday rally in October.

Anita


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Anita

Thanks for letting us know, I've taken you off the list for Warren Farm.

Look forward to seeing you and the family at Hatton Country World for the Global and 5th Birthday rally in October.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Jenny

Yes, looking forward to Hatton Park, we'll be there for sure.

Have a good time at Warren park, may bump into some of you at Shepton as we are going up for the day in the car.

Anita


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

There are still 2 unconfirmed on this rally and plenty of space for a few more.

Can these 2 please let LadyJ know their arrival and departure days if they haven't already done so. She's away at the moment so I'm not fully up to date :roll: :roll: 

1. Shiretor
2. Spacerunner


Anita302

Make sure you come over and see us at Shepton if you have time. We are in the same place as we were in January.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner all confirmed glad you are joining us John & June are you not bringing Bryn? cause you haven't ticked the dogs bit :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We do still have room for a few more at Brean i've been fiddling with me spells and hopefully have got it right for a fine week :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any more would like to join us at Warren could you please be quick and let me know before we head of to Shepton next week or if you are on the list and are not coming please let me know a.s.a.p as I have to let the site know how many to expect by this weekend, thanks.




Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Spacerunner all confirmed glad you are joining us John & June are you not bringing Bryn? cause you haven't ticked the dogs bit :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Wot dogs' bit?

But he is coming, after all it is his motorhome, we are just the staff.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well I wish his staff were better trained :lol: I will have words with him at Warren

Ive done it for you its where you fill in your details when you add yourself to the rally there is a little box to tick if you are a dog owner



Jacquie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> We do still have room for a few more at Brean i've been fiddling with me spells and hopefully have got it right for a fine week :lol:
> Jacquie


http://www.metcheck.com/

Is agreeing with you as far as it goes at the moment.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh well we can but hope Brian but better bring your wellies just in case :lol: and don't worry about getting stuck we have a nice big tractor available :lol: 


Still room for a few more at Warren Farm folks just pm me your arrival and departure dates and add yourself to the rally list



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of you coming ? if so shout up now :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We can make it for Saturday 20th & Sunday 21st if thats OK...my hols start Friday19th for a week. - is that OK ??

Regards

Harry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harry,

The rally ends on Sunday 21st so we could only accommodate you for Saturday but you can book with the site for the Sunday when you arrive at a reduced cost as you will have been on the rally.

If you are coming please add yourself to the rally list and pm me your arrival & departure dates. Thanks

Could you not make it for Friday & Saturday?


Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Rally List*

J,

I need a clue- in this maze of a web site where is the Warren Farm rally list ??

ta

H


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harry

Warren Farm Rally

If you go to the home page and scroll down you will see all the rallies listed you then click on the the one you are interested in then click on the bit that says I want to reserve a provisional place on this rally

Jacquie


----------



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Jacquie
My MHF badge came out blank twice Help
Maureen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Madasa-Soles said:


> Hi Jacquie
> My MHF badge came out blank twice Help
> Maureen


Oh err don't ask me i'm useless at these things :lol:

Badge

Try that then save it to your pictures on your computer.

Jacquie


----------



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

OK done it thanks
Maureen


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Confirming Booking*

I used the link in my e-mail to confirm my booking but it took me to the MHF site as an unregistered user ???


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi coulstock

I have confirmed you on the list. Sometimes the e-mail confirmation does as it pleases

:roll: :roll: 

Don't worry about it :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still room for a few more at Warren don't worry about getting stuck on the grass they have a nice big tractor for tugging you off :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've just been looking at the warren farm web site, do you know which part we will be on jacquie.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zoe said:


> I've just been looking at the warren farm web site, do you know which part we will be on jacquie.


Can you see the bit with the wheelie bins and empty barrels from the clubhouse, well.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Doh.......... what ya like !


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Doh.......... what ya like !


If its the same part as we were on 2 years ago then you're in for a treat. Brand new toilet block, all marble and mirrors. Dedicated motorhome service point and not too far from the clubhouse.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys

Yes Spacy is correct we should be in Field 3 which on the map is the market field but it can change so until I get there a week on Monday will not know for definite. If we are not in field 3 we will be in field 6.There should be a board out directing you to where we are.

Posh loos but 50p for a shower so bring plenty of 50p's. :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_Posh loos but 50p for a shower so bring plenty of 50p's._

But they last so long you could do your laundry as well!..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going to join us at Warren Farm next Monday or any time during the week?




Jacquie


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

*warren farm rally*

hi lady J
we would love to join you nfrom 15th-21st if you still have room, if so please mark us as confirmed.
this will be our first rally with MHF so look forward to meeting you all


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi theorch

Could you please add yourself to the rally list here

Warren Farm Rally

Then I will confirm you and welcome to the rally


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: warren farm rally*



theorch said:


> this will be our first rally with MHF so look forward to meeting you all


Another virgin.

Be gentle with him.

Not the juvenile staked out at the high tide mark.

Not superglued to the seat in the loo.

Not the how many worms can you eat in one hour forty minutes.

And particularly not - oh look runner gloves.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh and don't mind Brian he can't help it :roll: :lol: just humour him


Jacquie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Oh and don't mind Brian he can't help it :roll: :lol: just humour him
> Jacquie


It's true, that should be "rubber gloves".

Not the nice clean white surgical rubber gloves, oh no, heavy duty industrial ones nicked off a passing petrol tanker.


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

now that I'd like to see,him nicking the gloves off a moving tanker,mind you the gloves might then be useful to clear up the resulting mess


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For those of you joining us this week at Warren Farm I think we will be in Field 3 there should be a board out pointing you in our direction.

Please do not arrive before 2pm tomorrow Monday 15th.

We do still have room for a few more so if anybody would like to join us please add your names to the rally list and just turn up there and we will be glad to see you.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We are in Field 3 and we have the whole field to our selves Very Happy the sun has been out Very Happy and there is 20 of us here at the moment so we have plenty of room to spare.

The price is £6.60 per night including electric and we are here till Sunday so if you want to join us just add your name to the rally list and come on down.

My mobile number is 0786 767 8605 if you want to ring or text me first.


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't forget the free WiFi too! WiFi arial on our toilet block so no problems with receiving a good signal.

First time we've been to Brean without a gale howling across the site. Also first time I remembered to bring a kite along.... :?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes get your name on the list and come and see the runny space man!
its given out great weather, and the beach is smashing.

yipee can't wait


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Don't forget the free WiFi too! WiFi arial on our toilet block so no problems with receiving a good signal.
> 
> First time we've been to Brean without a gale howling across the site. Also first time I remembered to bring a kite along.... :?


Glad your connection is ok mine's blooming crap  and what you done with the sun its vanished 

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_and what you done with the sun its vanished Crying or Very sad
_

I have secreted it in my awning, we're playing ten pin bowling tonight!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Looks like your all having FUN  

Would love to join you BUT off to France on Friday. So much to do between now and then.......

ENJOY YOURSELVES


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Glad your connection is ok mine's blooming crap  and what you done with the sun its vanished
> 
> Jacquie


Your not wrong there Jacquie, between 1 and 5Mbs per second, rubbish. Mind you, the 3G/HSDPA signal isn't any better.

Jock.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I spoke to LadyJ last night and she said there is still space on the rally field for plenty more.

The weather forecast is good for a change, so anyone wanting a cheap break away the cost is between £6.60 and £7.25 per night depending on numbers attending, this includes electric hook-up.

It's a great site, easy walk to the beach, good bar and restaurant on site and clean and modern shower/toilet blocks.

If you want to go give LadyJ a ring on 0786 767 8605 or just turn up and tell them you are with the Motorhomefacts rally and you will be sent to the right place. Pay LadyJ (Not reception) on arrival for however many nights you want to stay.

I'm sure she'll be pleased to see a few more of you.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well I've just been listening to the weather, and its going to be fantastic weather for the rest of the week, I'll be with you Friday lunchtime. 
If theres anyone else out there wondering what to do this week, come and join us!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Well I've just been listening to the weather, and its going to be fantastic weather for the rest of the week, I'll be with you Friday lunchtime.
> If theres anyone else out there wondering what to do this week, come and join us!


Hi Zoe,

Looking forward to meeting you. If this sunrise and clear skies are anything to go by, then the good weather has just begun. :wink:

Have a safe trip,

Jock.

P.S. Beer's in the percolater, and coffee's in the fridge. :lol:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*More Arrivals*

We'll be there about Saturday lunchtime - looking forward to meeting everyone - and yes I know the rally ends Sunday but 3 weeks to retirement I'm all out of hols to take....so can't make it any earlier.

Harry & Pat


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Thanks for adding us to the rally ...we will see you tomorrow around midday. 

We will only take up a small space at the back of the field :lol: 

CU all tomorrow.

Mike & Mal


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi just to let you know we will be arriving friday about 4ish so if you would like to get the bunting out and your little union jacks ready we will see you then.

Dave & Janis

ps A glass of plonk wouldn't be amiss, so i will be pulling the cork as i drive onto the field,also does anyone know if the tide will be in sometime over the w/end as i have not washed my feet for a week.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike & Dave

Glad you are joining us at Warren. I do hope you will be on your best behaviour :lol: no rowdy parties we have a nice conservative bunch here at the moment :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

oooooooh! you are making me envious,still got lots to do here before we can get away again, down west for some serious BASS fishing!!!!!
cheers curlyboy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room if any more of you would like to join us for the weekend. The weather is good  and if you like fishing there is a lake.


Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Mike & Dave
> 
> Glad you are joining us at Warren. I do hope you will be on your best behaviour :lol: no rowdy parties we have a nice conservative bunch here at the moment :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


lol......I'm on my way now Jac

See ya later


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yet another warm and sunny day here today.

Some of us went to the club/bar last night. I think we all thought the entertainment was of very questionable quality and we had all left by 10:30.

Might go for a 10 mile run today....or just lounge around...umm...now which...decisions, decisions!! :?


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie & John for another great rally at warren farm. Had a fantastic week lovely weather,excellent company with old friends and many new.

John & Christine


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Warren farm*

 Thanks again Jacquie and John - how did you arrange the fantastic weather just for us!! It made the weekend really special and even I was able to enjoy socialising outside the van this time. It was great to meet Ken and Sylvia (how we envy you your French dream and the American one to come!) & Frank and Eunice .... do hope your tests and treatment go well Frank. Hope to catch up again at some point.

Apparently the homemade bread was fantastic and was sniffed out at twenty paces! Thanks for the welcome -

See you all again soon
Sundial J & T


----------



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Jacquie & John
Thanks for a lovely rally at Warren Farm hey and didn't we have the weather to go with it? great.
It was our first rally with MF but not our last.
Thanks again
Maureen & Bernard xx


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Jacquie and John, that made up for the miserable year so far.

Never seen Bream before, it's lovely. Lots to see, peaceful. We really enjoyed ourselves. That is one well cared for campsite.

On a smaller scale it is so similar to Punto di Sabbione near Venice, a peninsular covered in camp sites with a great long beach. Dedicated to Holiday. Unlike Venice it was not hissing down with a vengeance.

Can you manage it again next year ?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie & John 

We really enjoyed our long weekend at the Warren Farm rally..the sunshine you ordered up was just great and the site and facilities were excellent. 

I do hope all the others who had to go North managed to get home safely ( The M5 North was closed for most of Sunday between Junctions 8 to 11 :evil: )... It was good that we were able to stay on site until late , we sat and chatted in the sunshine then left after the motorway was re-opened at 5.30 pm and had a clear run home ... not even any problem on the Avonmouth bridge where the roadworks are. 

Mike & Mal


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello and yes very nice weekend, we went up to Western Super mare until 6pm and also had a clear run. 
See you all in a few weeks.

Zoe


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie and John for a great weekend, 

We all had a great time, it was so nice to be able to relax outside in the lovely weather.
Even Busta was on his best behaviour and enjoyed it, although he did miss his "other" mum and dad and all the tasty titbits he was spoiled with after they left on Saturday :lol: 
Thanks to all who came to the BBQ, although hastily arranged it went off very well.
Our journey home was ok until we came up to the accident on the M4 and were sat waiting for the carriageway to be cleared for about half an hour  still we got home eventually.

See you all again in a couple of weeks at the Global

Tina & Glenn


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jackie & John thanks for the rally we had a great time in the sunshine must do it again next year. Hope to see you all at the global rally in a couple of weeks.

Dave& Janis


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

some pics


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Jacqui & John

Many Thanks for a lovely rally, weather was as ordered  , good to meet some old friends and some new faces and of course other members of the Elite Worcestershire Division of MHF 8)

See you all at Global

Chris and Pam


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks to the J's a great week in the sun.

We left this morning (monday) just as the tuggers were piling in, leaving them to a cloudy sky and chilly wind :lol: 

Now in the NewForest stripped off and sunbathing for two days :lol: Aint life grand!


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

J&J

Thanks for the gentle intro to MHF rallies - Pat and I appreciated the friendliness and welcome from everyone we met and off course your organisation. Now in Sofia Gardens, Cardiff - the suns out and alls right with the world.

Regards

Harry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Thank you all for turning up and making it a smashing week at Brean, those of you that dropped out missed the best weeks sun we have had all year.

I would like to thank Tina & Glen, Jock & Rita and Hilldweller Brian for tackling the BBQ, job well done guys and nobody poisoned :lol: Brian my chop was done to perfection.

Hope to see you all there again next year.

Glad me spell worked this time hope I can do it again for the Global

Some piccy here I think never know if ive got em in the right place

Warren Farm

Jacquie


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

hi Jacqui many thanks for a great weekend we really enjoyed ourselves and certainly hope to do it again. It was certainly a good intro to rallying with MHF
regards from Graham, Denise & Hayley


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, Thanks again to Jacqui & John we had a lovely week the weather was great and it was nice to meet everyone.

Glen thanks again for helping me with the electrical problem.

rrusty


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Jackqui for the Warren Park rally, Ken and I had a good time, we are home in France now and he is sitting on the terrace sunbathing, never got the weather in G.B to do that, so happy to be home now. Bye for now Bambi2


----------

